# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  edonkey temp ordner auslagern

## ra1der

Kann ich den temp Ordner von edonkey (command line client) nicth auf eine gemountete fat32 partition auslagern damit ich mehr gleichzeitig herunterladen kann? 
Bisher habe ich noch nichts darüber gefunden.

----------


## Komet

Du kannst einfach einen neuen Ordner auf deiner fat Partition erstellen und dann im edonkey ordner einfach einen link namens temp auf den anderen machen (musst natürlich das alte temp Verzeichnis vorher erst löschen oder umbenennen). Und noch darauf achten, dass du auf der fat-Partition Schreibrechte hast (eigentlich logisch).

----------


## plugnpray

ich glaub dafür mußt du deinen linux client komplett von der fat32 partition starten (vorher partition für den entsprechenden user lese/schreibbar machen)

----------


## ra1der

Ne, ich habe es rausgefunden. Unter ? im command line client ist ein Befehl aufgeführt. Ich häte nur hochscrollen müssen  :Smilie:

----------

